# I got a bottle baby lamb



## boykin2010 (Jan 26, 2011)

A breeder just called and she is willing to sell me a bottle baby lamb. He is a purebred katahdin and was just born last night. This will be my first bottle baby ever. He is RR and is from best of the best genetics. 

I will get the bottle baby next week after the breeder makes sure he is healthy and takes to a bottle well!!!  i will post pics as soon as i get him.
He is solid white with a few brown spots

I am SO excited!!! I am hoping i will use him for breeding to the 5 other ewes i just got last week. 

And for those of you that had been following my ewe i thought was about to go into labor she hasnt changed a lot today. The udder still looks the same.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jan 26, 2011)

How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Please post photos!!!


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 27, 2011)

She just called back and said we could come and get him tommorow because he is doing so good on his bottle!!!  I AM SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boothcreek (Jan 28, 2011)

Bottle Lambs are so much fun!!! I hope he turns into a sweet ram when he grows up, my friends Kath ram lamb turned nasty once the hormones hit..... he was so pretty.

Please post pics as soon as you get him, we all love lamb pictures!!!


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 28, 2011)

ok as promised here he is.  We just gave him first bottle and he will be sleeping with us tonight.  He is very vocal and he WILL not quiet down unless you hold him.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh how cute! Sending hugs!


----------



## jenjscott (Jan 29, 2011)

cute, cute, cute!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 29, 2011)

I love his spots! He is adorable!


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank yall.  He did pretty good last night but i ended up having to wrap him in a blanket and sleep on the floor with him for the rest of the night


----------

